# Happy 4th of July,From Yogi*



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*I Hope that all My Friends have a safe happy Holiday!!!!*
*Mommy and I Will Be AT the Pool and we are going to Have a Cook out.*

*Yogi Loves you all!!!!!!*


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Hope you have a safe and happy fourth of July!!!! Take lots of pictures please


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Happy 4th little Yogi, you sweet little thing, you.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Yogi looks soooooooooooooo cute and sooooooooooooo festive. HAPPY 4th of JULY to you and your Mom.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Happy Fourth to you too Sweetie!!!

:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Yogi, you are the cutest thing ever! I hope you and your mommy and a great holiday.


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Happy 4th to you and your mommy....!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Happy 4th of July to you two!!! :wub::wub:


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

Yogi is sooooooooooooooooo cute


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh, Yogi, you look so adorable in your holiday attire! I hope you & mommy and all the rest at SM have a wonderful and safe July 4th! Enjoy the pool! It's supposed to be raining all day here, so probably another day we won't get to swim. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Yogi! Man you are on it, aren't you? I can see you right by mommy's side helping her with the food, then chilling at the pool. 
Have fun! Many kisses from auntie B & the boys


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

Yogi I love your little shirt that looks like a flag. Ask your mommy where she got it please. Have a wonderful Fourth. 
Linda


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

*Happy 4*th *to yo**u & your Mom, sweet Yogi.

And to all fluffs, mommies and daddies.

Hope the :celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - fireworaren't too loud.
*


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Aww, Yogi, you are so festive! Happy 4th to you  sounds like you have a fun day planned.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Happy 4th of July Buddy! We love you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 4everjack (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh yogi what a ham!!


----------



## 4everjack (Feb 11, 2013)

Happy 4th yogi


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

Yogi's Mom said:


> *I Hope that all My Friends have a safe happy Holiday!!!!*
> *Mommy and I Will Be AT the Pool and we are going to Have a Cook out.*
> 
> *Yogi Loves you all!!!!!!*


We are on the way....LOL Really, have a great day tomorrow. We've had a few fire crackers go off already this evening and she wasn't amused...tomorrow is going to be a long day....LOL


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sylie said:


> *Happy 4*th *to yo**u & your Mom, sweet Yogi.*
> 
> *And to all fluffs, mommies and daddies.*
> 
> *Hope the :celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - fireworaren't too loud.*


*Ugh,not looking forward to it...!!!! Already had a couple go off this evening already and she isn't amused.*


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I have, in the past, enjoyed fireworks displays...not anymore. When are we going to stop wasting resources and polluting our environment for the sake of tradition or amusement? It annoys me that the city chooses to burn the money we struggle to pay in taxes. Fireworks are very expensive, make a lot of noise that frightens our pets, risk setting fires and so on. I think we should celebrate independence by continuing to evolve as a free democracy, not by following fool-hearty traditions.

Let's have a happy holiday without FIRE.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:celebrate - fireworYogi - you look so adorable and patriotic. I think you'll be the hit of July 4th. Hope you and mom have a great holiday. :celebrate - firewor


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Happy 4th everyone!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Sylie said:


> I have, in the past, enjoyed fireworks displays...not anymore. When are we going to stop wasting resources and polluting our environment for the sake of tradition or amusement? It annoys me that the city chooses to burn the money we struggle to pay in taxes. Fireworks are very expensive, make a lot of noise that frightens our pets, risk setting fires and so on. I think we should celebrate independence by continuing to evolve as a free democracy, not by following fool-hearty traditions.
> 
> Let's have a happy holiday without FIRE.


I so agree with you! We live in Castro valley on a no fireworks area due fire high risk and I'm so glad to know my pups won't suffer tomorrow - at least I hope. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

Happy 4th of July🎉 to you too, Sweet little Yogi and Mommy! Hugs and kisses from Auntie and Simba 🐣🐶


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Happy 4th of July, little one! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Happy Fourth Of July, Yogi and Nickee!!

Yogi, you look so patriotic and handsome in your July 4th attire! Enjoy the day with your Mommy and friends! 

Hugs, love, and kisses, to you and your Mommy.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Happy fourth sweetie. Enjoy the pool and the cookout...wish I was there to celebrate with you. We love you and Mommy very much.*


----------



## Kmarie (Apr 2, 2013)

Yogi, you are to handsome!!


----------

